# New Japanese SH Forum



## dreamtime (Jul 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

We were able to start a japanese forum at jp.stolenhistory.net - 盗まれた歴史, thanks to @Taira Earth who agreed to moderate the forum.

Our forum is now available in 5 different languages - English, German, Spanish, Russian and now also Japanese.

It's humbling to see so many of you offer their time and resources in many different ways to build such an inspiring community together.





image created by @Taira Earth ​


----------



## iamian36 (Jul 23, 2021)

Had no idea there was demand for these type of contents in Japan!


----------



## Triton99 (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi. I tried to send a message from jp.stolenhistory.net but could get only error message. My login username was not detected.
Is it different from this stolenhistory.net ?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 15, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Our forum is now available in 5 different languages - English, German, Spanish, Russian and now also Japanese.



That's a bit misleading as it implies that this forum and its content has been translated into 5 languages when, in fact, they have virtually none of the content available in "our forum." For example, the Spanish forum has been going since June last year with still only 9 threads in total and has more admins and mods than members.

I hope the Japanese one does better.


----------



## dreamtime (Feb 15, 2022)

We will likely archive the spanish and russian forum soon (import the threads here), and maybe the japanese one as well. The only forums with decent activity are english and german.



Triton99 said:


> Is it different from this stolenhistory.net ?



yes. different forums, different databases.


----------

